# Transformador 2MVA 13.2/2.3 KV.



## Richi Tupac (Ene 7, 2008)

Sres. reciban un saludo cordial.
Tengo una incorgnita por resolver, tube problemas en el montaje de un transformador elevador de 2MVA 13.2/2.3KV YNd11, al momento de energizar en vacìo por el lado de 13.2 KV, actuaba la protecciòn por falla a tierra y se abría el interruptor.
El neutro está conectado a tierra por medio de una resistencia. El cual el recorrido del cable hacia la resistencia estaba en contacto con el concreto donde está alojado el transformador, tambien estaba en contacto con una rejilla metalica.
Por experiencia aislamos ese trayecto del conductor con aisladores y se solucionó los problemas.
Favor de ayudar a aclarar esta incognita de manera tecnica, ya que la solución fué por experiencia pero quisiera saber en realidad el comportamiento de las corrientes en esas condiciones.
Si tienen alguna bibliografia que puedan compartir, favor de comunicar.
Espero sus comentarios.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## jose villamil (Ene 12, 2008)

Supongo que al momento de energizar hay una induccion de alta tension en la bobina del primario ya que se energiza en cualquier momento y alguna de las fases  debe estar en valores altos, (una bobina no permite cambios bruscos de corriente) mas aun siendo un transformador de esas caracteristicas y potencia. esa induccion debe ser mayor que la capacidad dielectrica del aislante del cable. Pienso que se podria utilizar un precontacto es decir no pasar de cero a voltaje nominal instantaneamente sino pasar por un paso intermedio de tension. No se como hacer esto a esos valores de potencia y tension. Otra solucion que podria funcionar es conectar cada fase en su cruce por cero.


----------



## Electricista (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola.
El neutro del transformador siempre que sale del transformador deve ser aislado cuidando de no hacer contacto con la carcasa, bueno si este va a ser conectado a un sistema de tierra entonces sera conectado directamente, pero si va a ser instalado a travez de ua resistencia que va a ser la que va a limitar la corriente de falla, entonces devera ser aislado hasta que llegue a la resistencia por que en caso de falla habra una tension entre el neutro y tierra de 13,2 / raiz(3)Kv o sea 7,62Kv lo que seria muy peligroso que el cable quede expuesto al personal de operacion, devera ser aereo o aislado con aislamiento de alta tension ok.
Respecto a que el disyuntor desconectava es por que el relé 51N te mandava a abrir o algun relé diferencial, solo es cuestin de sensibilidad porlo que tendra que reajustar, claro teniendo un estudiode protección, o caso contrario existe ya un problema de falla a tierra que tendrias que investigar.

Bueno espero haber aportado algo ...yo soy peruano tambien residente en el Brasil.
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------

